# Six bunnies in need of homes in SF Bay Area



## newarkbunnies (Jan 23, 2017)

We rescued a rabbit from a hoarding situation and she turned out to be pregnant, of course! Now she and her five boys need homes ASAP. I've spayed and neutered all of them, and they are socialized, so they're pretty much ready to go. 

Each boy is 5 months old, and we estimate the mom is around 9 months.

To make sure I only get serious inquiries, and to cover a portion of their expenses, I'm asking for a $50 adoption fee for each.

If you know of anyone who may be interested in these cuties, please feel free to pass on this info.  



















View attachment buns.pdf


----------



## erikamc (Jan 29, 2017)

I shared this link with some California friends, I hope thats ok?


----------

